# Cycle Shops - Trailjunkies & Psyclewerx



## manxbungee (Jan 20, 2009)

Has anyone from the UK got any experience of dealing with either Trailjunkies or Psyclewerx? If yes, please could you let me know how you got on with them?

I have read the review of Psyclewerx in the shop reviews section... :skep:


----------



## OxfordshireFreerider-AS-X (May 25, 2008)

I've been there quite a bit and they are always pretty good. What are you thinking of getting?


----------



## manxbungee (Jan 20, 2009)

I was going to get a Titus RX 29er, but I've changed my mind now, buying an On-One Scandal 29er instead!

Thanks


----------

